# Anybody in central scotland



## slim (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi folks do you guys ever have tt meets would love to chat and view some off the stunning tts on the site ,keep modding . slim


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look in the events section  next step join the TOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yip quite a few of us around Fife  welcome to the forum hope to see you about


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi folks im in dundee, let me know if u are having any get togethers.

I also do full vehicle wrapping and carbon fiber if anybody intrested, iv'e got pictures of my tt wraped in high gloss white


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

slim - where abouts are u? im in falkirk theres loads of TTs about :roll:

seanman - tht must be a nightmare to keep clean up here :lol:


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)

dzTT said:


> slim - where abouts are u? im in falkirk theres loads of TTs about :roll:
> 
> seanman - tht must be a nightmare to keep clean up here :lol:


Hi slim im in dundee but defo give me a shout if ur having a tt get together

Not that bad keeping clean i wrapped it so no need for polish ect just sponge it every couple of days, can be a pain tho but well worh it


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

slim said:


> Hi folks do you guys ever have tt meets would love to chat and view some off the stunning tts on the site ,keep modding . slim


I visit Glasgow a lot, but I doubt I will bring the car that far from Geneva... I did just come over to England, Berkshire with the car and got it remapped and 4Rings did the work on her.

Best wishes and enjoy yours!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

seanman46 said:


> how much does this normally cost?
> 
> im in aberdeen by the way


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> seanman46 said:
> 
> 
> > how much does this normally cost?
> ...


Hi kammy

I can do a tt for £700, ive been doing this as self employed for a year and a half but im trying to set up my own business in dundee at the moment, tottally dynamic or racoon will be well over £1000, im doing it at a discount rate so i can use pictures for my web site and flyers.

Let me know and we can meet up and i can show you my work, allready done a mk2 up your end in gloss white

Thanks

Sean


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sean

U got pics of other wraps uve done?

im thinkin about gettin one next year maybe matte black something along those lines

Dz


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what is the lifespan?

your tt looks good.... apart from the spoiler :roll:


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> what is the lifespan?
> 
> your tt looks good.... apart from the spoiler :roll:


I'll take that with a pinch of salt 

comes with a 3 year guarantee


dzTT said:


> Sean
> 
> U got pics of other wraps uve done?
> 
> ...


Yeah got a few on my phone will get them on my pc over the wkend, got plenty matt black.


----------



## seanman46 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got my tt a full service and as ever i need this done i need that done i need this done, nothing major except for £300 plus, i hate january, tax and mot nxt month F*%"KING GREAT [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

